# Early Season Pike



## Arkman (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey folks. I do a lot of fly fishing and this year I want to try some early season pike. Right after ice out. I thought about posting in the fly fishing forum, but I figure I know how to fly fish for them, I really am hoping on some advice for lakes to try out. So this might be the place.

I dont normally fish in ND, but MN doesn't allow early season like ND does.

I live in moorhead and I'm hoping that some of you will have some good advice on lakes near by (relatively speaking). Maybe 1-2 hours away. I have a 16' lund fishing boat that we fish out of so its not like I need to fish from shore or anything. I just have a small 20 hp motor so it's hard to travel the really big lakes, it just takes too long from spot to spot. Send me a PM if you don't want to give too much up here. 

Any advice would be great!


----------



## Arkman (Aug 11, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## tekoutdoors.co (Dec 23, 2012)

Early season pike are great at Devil Lake during ice out and right after. I have fished for them in coulees and creeks that feed devils lake. You would know when you get there and see all the people!


----------



## Arkman (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I was considering DL. It seems like a good option. I"m not familiar with the lake at all but I'll see what I can find.


----------

